
Lloyd’s Braced for $50mn Carrie Fisher Star Wars Claim - alexbilbie
http://www.insuranceinsider.com/lloyd-s-braced-for-50mn-carrie-fisher-star-wars-claim
======
gremlinsinc
Maybe it's too soon, but I wonder what Disney will do about ep9. I'm thinking
she may have been extremely central to the storyline, perhaps some sort of
mother/son/prodigal son forgiveness story like Luke and Vader in RotJ, but
sadly that can't happen now, and I think it'd be disrespectful --especially
while her family is still in mourning, to pull some crazy CGI stunts and bring
her back to life.

~~~
eridius
I suspect the best path forward is simply to cast another actress. They needed
CGI for Tarkin and Leia in Rogue One because those movies dovetailed right
into A New Hope and the appearances of the actors were a core part of the
identity of the characters, but honestly, while it was great to have Carrie
Fisher reprise her role as 53-year-old Leia in Episode VII, it would have been
perfectly acceptable for them to have cast another actress from the start.

This brings to mind the Harry Potter series. The first two movies had Richard
Harris playing Dumbledore, but then he died, so they simply recast the role
and gave it to someone else, without any in-universe explanation for the
change in appearance. And personally, I think Michael Gambon was a much better
Dumbledore than Richard Harris.

------
h4nkoslo
I would be interested to know what the premium was.

~~~
ars
You could probably get an order of magnitude estimate by looking up the price
of a $1 million term life insurance policy for someone her age and
multiplying.

I assume they would get some kind of "bulk" discount, but it'll at least give
you an idea.

~~~
SilasX
I think the OP was referring how she was _not_ a typical woman of her age, and
had the long history of drug use -- hence why they had to use Lloyd's rather
than Liberty Mutual.

